# Booking a rally proceedure



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A question about booking a Rally
There are just a few questions to answer. Your Mobile phone number, Are you taking a dog. How big is your van?
I virtually never use my mobile phone and do not remember its number, so why do you need this? I am not given the chance to enter my home phone number.
How big is my van? To date, I have never been aware of any special arrangements for either my Tiny Bedford Rascal or my other van, the Damion with slide-out sides, so why do you need this information.
My pet Alligator that travels everywhere with me, I have not had to declare, yet it loves nipping peoples ankles and I consider that it should have special treatment but as this information is not required, I guess we will not be given a special place of safety.

Alan


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> A question about booking a Rally
> There are just a few questions to answer. Your Mobile phone number, Are you taking a dog. How big is your van?
> I virtually never use my mobile phone and do not remember its number, so why do you need this? I am not given the chance to enter my home phone number.
> How big is my van? To date, I have never been aware of any special arrangements for either my Tiny Bedford Rascal or my other van, the Damion with slide-out sides, so why do you need this information.
> ...


Oh dear. I think your medication assessment is a bit overdue. Alligators are a classic thingamy when your little gray cells are overloaded. Unlike my Malcolm, the carnivorous budgie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan

I will try answer your questions

Mobile number required just in case of emergency, like we need to shift all the vans quick in case of fire etc, also if you have an alarm fitted and it decides to keep going off when you are out :roll: which does happen quite a lot, apart from annoying the hell out of everybody on site it will also help drain your battery  so we ring you to come and switch it off. Your home number would not be any good as you wouldn't be at home :lol: 

Re size of van this helps us judge where to put everyone in case of having less space than we need and on some sites there are different size pitches.

Re dogs some folks do not like to be parked near dogs so if we know you have a dog we try not to park the none doggie folk by them, mind you can't say I blame anyone not wanting to park near me with 4 of the little perishers :lol: We also have a few folks that bring cats and dogs like to chase cats so therefore cats one end dogs the other.

Hope that answers your questions if you have any more question fire ahead.


Jacquie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Jaq, for your logical reply. I do not exaggerate when I say that my mobile number is not known to me. I rarely if ever carry it and hate the idea that I am always 'on tap', the van is a form of escape for me. Then, when I read that it is compulsory to enter my mobile number, some hackle rises, for unlike most of my family, I do not like a mobile phone. My daughters and Grandchildren live with them next to their hearts and can text without looking which is something I could have learnt during the last twenty years that I have owned one, if I had wanted to.
This really is not meant to be an attack on anything or anybody, although it sounds as if it is.... I just don't use my mobile except when I am at work.
My wife does, but you did not ask for her number!

Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Thanks Jaq, for your logical reply. I do not exaggerate when I say that my mobile number is not known to me. I rarely if ever carry it and hate the idea that I am always 'on tap', the van is a form of escape for me. Then, when I read that it is compulsory to enter my mobile number, some hackle rises, for unlike most of my family, I do not like a mobile phone. My daughters and Grandchildren live with them next to their hearts and can text without looking which is something I could have learnt during the last twenty years that I have owned one, if I had wanted to.
> This really is not meant to be an attack on anything or anybody, although it sounds as if it is.... I just don't use my mobile except when I am at work.
> My wife does, but you did not ask for her number!
> 
> Alan


Alan i'm with you re the phones haven't a clue what to do the the dam things half the time :roll:

You can put Rosie's number in the box as long as she is with you that is :lol: not much use if she ain't :roll:

Jac


----------

